# Recommedations for Socks



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

I am looking at replenishing my sock assortment and need recommendations for a good everyday sock that won't break the bank. I am one who thinks it is an outrage to pay 15-20 for a pair of socks.
To date I'm wearing Burlington midcalf socks (similar to the old Gold Cups, for , like me, you older guys). I bought them several years back about the time they ceased production and they ahve served me well.
What I'm looking for is a good midcalf sock that will stay up (not fall down around ankles) and won't cost and arm & a leg.
Recommendations?????


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

if you are not opposed to argyles, go to target & buy theirs... targyles, as they are affectionately known on AAAC, hold up to abuse, and cost next to nothing...


----------



## SLeiber (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually have good luck buying RL socks from Marshall's and TJ Maxx. You can get socks with a ridiculous retail at a reasonable price. I do notice they tend to fall down throughout the day.

My girlfriend got me a pair from Target for Christmas, but I'm still yet to try those.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I got some Targyles a year or so ago that I love, went back for more recently, and of course they've changed for the worse. What was once a mostly cotton sock is now a basically all polyester sock. 

Sufice to say I'm looking for advice to. Best thing I've found so far are Pantherellas on STP, but I have yet to pull the trigger/find the right discount codes. Any other suggestions?


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

leisureclass said:


> is now a basically all polyester sock.


That's a wee but misleading... They are still 71% cotton, but for $2.99 you really can't be too upset about the composition...


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

DownSouth said:


> I am looking at replenishing my sock assortment and need recommendations for a good everyday sock that won't break the bank. I am one who thinks it is an outrage to pay 15-20 for a pair of socks.
> To date I'm wearing Burlington midcalf socks (similar to the old Gold Cups, for , like me, you older guys). I bought them several years back about the time they ceased production and they ahve served me well.
> What I'm looking for is a good midcalf sock that will stay up (not fall down around ankles) and won't cost and arm & a leg.
> Recommendations?????


Don't you mean Gold Toes? Those are still available. If you catch them on sale at macy's and with those 15% coupons that are always around, you can get quite the deal.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Costco carries the Gold Toe socks -- naturally, in packs of a half-dozen or so -- but at a very good per-pair price. Not a huge selection of styles -- navy and black solids, but I think I saw some in a darker beige last time through, and some with semi-discrete designs on them.

As for the Targyles, I have many pairs in all-cotton and those are great. The more recent incarnation with polyester added to the mix seem to 'pill' quite a bit. I have a pair of blue with red, orange and yellow in the new blend and though they've only been worn a half-dozen times, they're already nubby from the polyester.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Shiny said:


> Don't you mean Gold Toes? Those are still available. If you catch them on sale at macy's and with those 15% coupons that are always around, you can get quite the deal.


You are apparently too young. In the 60's we work Burlington Gold Cup socks with our Bass Weejuns (made in USA then). The style here in the South was to match your socks with your shirt (yellow shirt = yellow socks, navy shirt=navy socks, etc). Shirts were Gant oxford cloth buttondowns. The 60's and 70's rocked!


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

salgy said:


> That's a wee but misleading... They are still 71% cotton, but for $2.99 you really can't be too upset about the composition...


Yeah that's not the ones that I was talking about, that makeup would be great by me, and is probably the version that I already have. In my experience I found the exact same pattern of argyle that I had bought previously, but the composition had shifted to majority polyester, 70 or 80% poly instead of cotton. This change from the makeup you talk about to the mostly polyester version has been discussed on other threads too if memory serves


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Totally unscientific observation, but I recently received a pair of 97% polyester socks as a gift. They have held their shape very well. However, they don't work in warm to hot conditions. My feet get hot in them. However, in wintertime like now they feel great.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

leisureclass said:


> Yeah that's not the ones that I was talking about, that makeup would be great by me, and is probably the version that I already have. In my experience I found the exact same pattern of argyle that I had bought previously, but the composition had shifted to majority polyester, 70 or 80% poly instead of cotton. This change from the makeup you talk about to the mostly polyester version has been discussed on other threads too if memory serves


Could have been old stock, but the content & price i quoted above came right off the labels of the dozen pair I just received for Xmas... I hope you are incorrect...


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Yea, the Targyles have been a poly/nylon blend for over a year now. Really really sad. I wish I would have stocked up. Had I the foresight, I would have bought five pairs each of all my favorite patterns. I guess I thought they'd be around forever.


----------



## brussell (Jun 15, 2005)

SmartWool, Best socks period.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^ I also got some 90 something percent nylon argyle socks in my stocking this year, one of the pairs has started to fray after a single wash.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Don't you mean Gold Toes? Those are still available. If you catch them on sale at macy's and with those 15% coupons that are always around, you can get quite the deal.


+1 on the Gold Toes being an excellent and economical sock choice. I generally purchase mine at one of their outlet stores and, if memory serves me well this AM, the socks are costing me, on average, something in the neighborhood of $4 a pair. Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I also like Gold Toe and Polo/RL socks. I prefer the Polo since with the logo you know which is the right and left sock!!! :icon_smile_big:

Both brands wear well.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Many of my socks are Gold Toes but I'm trying to transition to only purchasing American-made clothing (slowly but surely). 

For athletic socks, NC's own Thorlos are tough to beat!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1 regarding the Thorlo athletic sox. My preference is for the white crew sox, with the padded sole. They serve me well during my daily cardio routines.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Andy said:


> I also like Gold Toe and Polo/RL socks. I prefer the Polo since with the logo you know which is the right and left sock!!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Both brands wear well.


Sometimes I will wear the pony wrong sides :frown:


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I used to wear Gold Toe OTC socks exclusively, but I can no longer recommend them.

The cotton OTC socks I've bought within the last year are no longer OTC; they are several inches shorter than they used to be. And more important, the fall down right away.

All the ones I had bought went into the waste basket. They could have been a dollar a pair and they would still have been no bargain.

I've found that Nordstrom's OTC socks, whether wool or cotton, are high quality: they are true OTC, and they stay up all day. And not much more expensive than Gold Toes.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the fair isle socks from Pantherella? Recommended?


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

Also think Gold Toe is a good bang for the buck.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

The original poster did not indicate a preference for sock material. For me, wool is a must, it keeps my feet nice and dry and warm in the winter and cool in the summer. Smartwool is always a good choice, but they are in the $15-$20 range. Another option, though the quality is not nearly as good are Lands End wool socks. I have several pair and they are very serviceable. A great sock, that I picked up back when Allen Edmonds was doing a 5/$25. If I ever see that deal again, I will be picking up 5 or 10 pair. One place I have had success getting smart wool for a good price is Nordstrom's Rack, they are not always there, but when you do find them, they will be a good deal, often about $7 or so.

On the other hand, if you are fortunate enough to not need wool socks, Costco (as mentioned above) has some fantastic deals on dress socks.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

DownSouth said:


> You are apparently too young. In the 60's we work Burlington Gold Cup socks with our Bass Weejuns (made in USA then). The style here in the South was to match your socks with your shirt (yellow shirt = yellow socks, navy shirt=navy socks, etc). Shirts were Gant oxford cloth buttondowns. The 60's and 70's rocked!


And Canterbury belts! I went down the same road as you did, and was just about to address the Gold Toe vs Gold Cup issue myself.
You got the jump on me.
Tom


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

I picked a couple pairs of Robert Talbott wool argyle socks from Hansen's sale a month or so ago for $5/pair. Half a day in, these are my favorite socks I've tried yet.


----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

The comments above made me curious about the Targyles, so I looked them up. They are still 71% cotton, and $2.99 a pair. I'm a bit surprised none of us has written a review for them on Target's web site.

I'm in need of a sock refresh as well, but will probably order the Lords mega-pack instead. Twelve assorted, 70% cotton, as low as $16.99 shipped free.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I bought lots of socks at STP. They had Pantharellas for just under $8 a pair. I have way too many in their wrappers sitting in a drawer. If I started over, I would buy a stack of navy solids--Gold Toe or the like--and wear them or nothing every day.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

What's the concensus on cashmere socks? I was at costco and they were selling a 2 pack of cashmere socks. I think they wanted $15 for the 2 pack.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I couldn't imagine cashmere socks holding up for long.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Speaking of Costco . . .

I'm a little put out because I just found out they no longer have the same white athletic socks I have been wearing for several years.

They were the ones with the grey reinforced heel and toe, and a red stripe across the toe where the grey meets the white. I think they were about 79% cotton and 21% poly or something like that.

Haven't found a good subsitute, those ones were about $15 for 6 pair or so. The "Head" brand ones have a bit too much cushion and make my shoes too tight.

Sorry this isn't on the topic of "fashion" per se but still. I've made a few calls to Costco and no one knows anything about this!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if those are old-stock. I'm almost positive the single pairs in the stores currently are mostly poly/nylon. I'll have to stop by and see.



Acme said:


> The comments above made me curious about the Targyles, so I looked them up. They are still 71% cotton, and $2.99 a pair. I'm a bit surprised none of us has written a review for them on Target's web site.
> 
> I'm in need of a sock refresh as well, but will probably order the Lords mega-pack instead. Twelve assorted, 70% cotton, as low as $16.99 shipped free.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Speaking of Costco . . .
> 
> I'm a little put out because I just found out they no longer have the same white athletic socks I have been wearing for several years.
> 
> ...


I like white cotton athletic socks for casual wear, particularly in the winter. I use Gold-Toe athletic socks, but they are not cushioned. They are all cotton and you can buy them in a 6 pack in most department stores. If you prefer a cushion, Wigwam makes a variety of all cotton (95%) white athletic socks, of which several models have cushioning. I use either the Wigwam King Cotton Crew, or the Wigwam At Work Crew; both are slightly cushioned. You can buy them at www.thesockcompany.com Best of all, those three models all stay up, which is what matters most to me.


----------



## TDWat (Aug 31, 2012)

firedancer said:


> I couldn't imagine cashmere socks holding up for long.


I was looking at Corgi cashmere socks a while back, and they say the same thing in writing. 100% cashmere socks aren't meant for heavy wear or usage.

I personally like Smart Wool, though they do tend to be a bit expensive.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Anyone tried the Gold Toe Windsor Wool? Almost bought those to try but was undecided about the O-T-C or the regular length. I'm not crazy for the O-T-C but do want something that's about midcalf. If you're familiar with this one could I get some guidance on how the regular length fits?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Just before Christmas I bought several pairs of Pantherella OTC wool from Sierra Trading Post for about $6.00/pr. when it was all settled. I love OTC length. Keeps my pale, hairy, nasty scarred up shins out of the public eye.


----------



## ZackP (Jan 10, 2013)

If you go on eBay and look up Lord socks, you can get 12 pairs of patterns or argyles for around $16. Not the best quality (thin), but have treated me well thus far and are comfortable. 70% cotton, too!


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Stopped in a B&M Target store the other day and their current stock of argyles is definitely 97% polyester. It looks like the socks on their website are either old stock or it's a misprint.



Acme said:


> The comments above made me curious about the Targyles, so I looked them up. They are still 71% cotton, and $2.99 a pair. I'm a bit surprised none of us has written a review for them on Target's web site.
> 
> I'm in need of a sock refresh as well, but will probably order the Lords mega-pack instead. Twelve assorted, 70% cotton, as low as $16.99 shipped free.


----------



## camel12 (Jan 26, 2013)

I recently bought 3 pairs of Clark's brand socks.. supposedly made with bamboo for $9 at their outlet. They have washed and worn remarkably well.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

zzdocxx said:


> Speaking of Costco . . .
> 
> I'm a little put out because I just found out they no longer have the same white athletic socks I have been wearing for several years.
> 
> ...


May I ask what you wear white socks with? I'm sure it sounds like a snooty question, but it's not- I'm simply curious.


----------



## Faust (May 1, 2012)

+1 on Target's Merona Men's . They appear to hold-up well to daily wear. They won't break the bank at under $3.00 a pair and believe it or not they have antimicrobial properties :biggrin:



salgy said:


> if you are not opposed to argyles, go to target & buy theirs... targyles, as they are affectionately known on AAAC, hold up to abuse, and cost next to nothing...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just picked up a half dozen pair of Gold Toe's Power Sox (their spelling, not mine!) design. According to the advertising, the socks are woven in a way that provides greater support through the instep of the foot and features anti-microbial and moisture wicking qualities. Sold in packages of three and priced at $9 per package, coming out to $3 per pair. Seems like a whole lot of sock for a very modest amount of money! :thumbs-up:


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes to the Pantharellas. they are good.


----------



## boatswaindog (Nov 18, 2010)

I owned a few pairs of made in USA cashmere socks from Brooks Bros back in the day before Marks and Spencer. Wonderful stuff, lasted a decade although they did wear in the heels. The stuff from Italy offered by Brooks will last about three months of weekly wear, or at least that was my experience some years ago. Can't explain the difference.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 7, 2013)

Faust said:


> +1 on Target's Merona Men's . They appear to hold-up well to daily wear. They won't break the bank at under $3.00 a pair and believe it or not they have antimicrobial properties :biggrin:


I've always wondered if that antimicrobial stuff holds up after a few washings, though.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd recommend Boardroom Socks - they're made in North Carolina, OTC, and the 70/30 merino wool/nylon mixture gives you the great properties of wool socks without fear of them sliding down. At $12.00 a pair they're not really cheap, but they're slightly thicker than OTC at Brooks or similar places.


----------

